# Video Game Batmobile



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay who didn't love the design of the Arkham Asylum Batmobile the car looked awesome a mix of the 89 with the cartoon car and a Vette all mixed in one the only thing out there is the tiny Hotwheels car so I took the challenge after challenging myself to see if I could do a decent scratchbuild of the car here's where I'm at.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

You're off to a pretty fantastic start!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

never saw the game, but the parts look like they are shaped like the little car, so I guess a "nice job" is in order - maybe I'll have to check with my son to see if he has this game.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the car either: I don't get into video games and I gave up on the Batman movie franchise long ago - The last one I saw was the one with Halle Berry as Catwoman... MEOW! On the other hand, you, sir, have some terrific scratchbuilding skills! I can see that you've done a bunch of forming of sheet stock (Compound curves, no less!), while about all I've done was to change existing bodies into styles either the model companies ('66 Corvair Sport Sedan), or in some cases the car manufacturers themselves (Corvair "El Camino"), never produced. My hat's off to you, and I will be following your build - maybe I'll pick up a thing or two!


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks guys yeah alot of people are not familiar with the design they used in the video game I will post a screen shot of it, it's pretty cool looking, Im looking forward to finishing this I may kit it being theres nothing out there of this for fans of the game other than the tiny Hotwheels car Lol.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

The shapes on your car match pretty well - thanks for posting that picture. Looks like you're doing a fine job!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that is bad-azz :thumbsup:


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay gang got some work done on the Bat Ride a weekend ago I was looking at a bag of broken pieces after it fell out the window I came close to throwing the pattern in the trash but that's what the joker would have wanted Lol so here is where I'm at now I pretty much have the body sealed up except the front which I have to do the engine section and dremel out the wheel wells to the right shape make the rear turbine and side details and other stuff.








.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your "window" accident, but I am glad that you were able to salvage it - it looks none the worse for the accident. Although I am not familiar with the car in the game, I am enjoying this and do want to see it brought to life. Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Makes me want to learn how to do this stuff (scratchbuilding). I'm watching this one closely.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Amazing. Did you carve it or use 3D printing?


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, no Steve alot of this car is sculpted and made in sections then joined together with a frame structure underneath to keep it straight while I was fabricating it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Excellent sculpting, then! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Steve, forgot the rear wing may have to adjust it.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I continue to be blown away by this model, Ray!


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Jim, Small update guys was trying my hand at a wheel pattern just for fun I may just send this one out to a friend for size and reference to have one drawn up on a computer and printed how cool is that real proffesional stuff that I have no knowledge on how to do, well here is my version of re-inventing the wheel Lol I decided to go with one size for both sets on some pics it looks like the car has smaller wheels in the front and larger ones in the back Frak that! all one size.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

wheels look cool


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Scott, Well working out the wheel size and went with the same size and made some resin copies not to shabby for an experiment with the wheels will make some type of linkage to have turnable front wheels, to the Batcave!:behave


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

dang! this is almost done! great job!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I am in awe of your scratchbuilding skill!


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Scott and Jim I try to challenge myself with every build taking it up a notch by attacking a difficult subject for the next project. Today is the 2nd week anniversary of the Batmobile going out the window I better hurry up and get this puppy in silicone with my accident prone ass Lol. Got a little done today with the detail greeblies that are on each side of the car pipes and stuff in between watching "Noting Hill" with Julia Roberts, the Rayster loves a good love story Lol! here are a few shots.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looking darn good there, man! Hard to believe it's already been two weeks


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Your blowing me away with your skills! Looking forward to seeing the finished car.


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys,Just a small update today did a little detailing on the engine section today after I casted a couple of my kits, I made the pipes that go into the center part with wooden dowels cut at an angle and sanded them down until they fit into the space, time consuming crap but it's those little details that bring it out. I hope to mold this thing within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Still on the build guys finishing small pain in the butt details, I was just playing around with the display idea for the model for a upgraded kit with a base that the car would sit on and possibly have the Bat logo on the front of the base or have it floating on an acrylic clear rod in the background like this what do you guys think?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I like the bat symbol sitting on a rod in back - that's nice


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Scott I was thinking of connecting the Bat to the wall with a LED behind it so when dark you would see the light shinning from behind I will play with it to see how it looks but first hing is finish the car
Ray.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I was thinking how the shadow on the wall behind it looked cool - lighting it from behind would be cool as well - almost like the reverse of the image we see here.


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well guys I'm dwn to the wire on this just a few things to tidy up on then it's time to mold it, thanks for looking.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job. I saw one of those little Hot Wheel sized cars of this and thought, "Hey! I know that car!!" You've taught me something and your work looks great.


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Scott :thumbsup: Yeah I have the Hotwheel car I need to take a pic of it next to my model so you guys can see the size difference the Hotwheels is less than 3 inches my car is a foot long, Lol.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Brilliant.....


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hey, I like both of your avatars, guys.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

At a foot long, what scale would it be? In 1:24, that would work out to 24' long!


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I trimmed up the casting and cleaned it up and started laying up another one using the Shell shock that stuff gets thick fast so the more you wip up the quicker it starts to get gummy and it takes 5 hours to cure. And just waiting on an order of silicone to mold all the detail parts to start putting one together and painting it.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

cool - can't wait to see it all done


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Scott, It is going down today brother! Lol, I started painting the 1st casting for the beauty shots glued the fins on, puttied them up and blended them in and also painted the wheels and engine, and side details in an automotive gunmetal which I think looks good so far.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Be still my beating heart ...!


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

You okay Steve LOL, Still having some paint issues which I never had before its the same resin and Tamiya primer I use. Its the black paint or maybe the combo of the fiberglass. I may strip the model down and shoot it in acrylic, well here are some shots it still needs some of the body details done in the gunmetal like the fender flares and grill but not going to do it until I strip it down.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

that looks darn cool!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

(catching my breath) Geez man, that looks great. But doesn't it call for some kind of layered-multi-gelcoat infinite-depth black paint job with just a hint of a blue-or-green in just the right light, but only in the highlights? Huh?!!? (there I go again ... have to sit down)


----------



## Ray22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah there was supposed to be more into the painting but for some reason the paint is getting tacky in some spots where something is having a reaction to something, I will have to strip it bare and start over .


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

No doubt about it, my friend - You are a true artist. I've been building models since about 1973 and there's no way I could do someting like this. I build, but you CREATE.


----------

